# subwoofer en casa



## juanyaudat (Abr 5, 2012)

hola a todos!! tengo una duda, resulta que arme un home theatre de 7.2 y para los subwoofer quiero ponerle uno de unos 120w, el tema es que estoy buscando subwoofer y cuando voy a las casas que venden estas cosas me preguntan si el subwoofer es para el auto o para que y siempre me terminan recomendado cualquier cosa, quisiera saber si hay diferencia entre uno de auto y otro de lo que sea, si al fin y al cavo son subwoofer, gracias


----------



## zopilote (Abr 5, 2012)

Los subwoofer para carro y hogar son diferentes, en tu caso si lo quieres para hogar tienes que buscar uno que tenga una  fecuencia central entre 60 a 85 Hz, quizas un poco mas, pero que venga con la hoja de caracteristicas (por que medirlas uno mismo se te complica) de sus parametros de frecuencia. Luego armarte un filtro activo Linkwitz para variar la funcion de transferencia del tu altavoz en caja cerrada.
 Y generalmente los parlantes que se usan para subwoofer son los de 15 pulgadas a 22 pulgadas. Los de carro son de 12 pulgadas pero estan modificados para que presenten una mayor excursion, lo cual no traen los de uso domestico y las potencias estan arriba de los 400w, no hay de 120w de ese tamaño, a menos que solo uses woofer, para lo cual si hay parlantes pequeños de 120w que si tienen el rango entre 100 hz a 500 hz.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 5, 2012)

Podes usar de auto, pero necesitas sus parametros TS primero, luego simularlos en el Winisd y ver que caja necesitas y que curva de respuesta da, ver si lo podes ecualizar con un circuito transformador Linkwitz, ver hasta que potencia soporta con que excursion, ver la frecuencia de corte superior para enpalmarlo con los demas parlantes, etc.etc.etc. y recien despues, si ves que te sirve, comprarlo y armar la caja.
Busca en el foro algunos articulos que te enseñan al respecto.
En la pagina de Rod Elliott podes ver uno que se armo con uno de audio car.
Sds.


----------



## juanyaudat (Abr 5, 2012)

muchas gracias! yo buscaba algo para complementar el home theatre, al ser 7.2 las 7 salidas son de 25w c/u y para uno de los subwoofer tengo una potencia que entrega 100w en 4 ohm y yo buscaba un parlante para ese, yo ya tengo armado el crossover que lo hice con filtros de bessel de 24db por octava, ustedes que me recomiendan que haga con el sub??'
saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 6, 2012)

Solo coloca tu seudosubwoofer, si ya tienes todo el filtro y el amplificador, por que lo otro es gastar verdes por que nesecitas unos 300w, y  comercialmente no he visto que usen los subwoofer en los sistemas de audio.


----------

